# Conferência de Bali sobre Alterações Climáticas



## Vince (3 Dez 2007 às 11:19)

Primeiro-ministro australiano ratifica Protocolo de Quioto



> O primeiro-ministro australiano Kevin Rudd anunciou hoje que ratificou o Protocolo de Quioto sobre alterações climáticas, deixando os Estados Unidos isolados na cena internacional climática.
> 
> “Trata-se do primeiro acto oficial do novo Governo australiano, que mostra o compromisso do meu Governo no combate às alterações climáticas”, disse Rudd em comunicado.
> 
> ...


(c) Público


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2007 às 11:57)

*Re: Australia ratifica Protocolo de Quioto*

Os maiores poluidores do mundo continuam a não assinar o protocolo de Quioto(Estados Unidos)


----------



## Vince (4 Dez 2007 às 11:35)

*Re: Australia ratifica Protocolo de Quioto*



MSantos disse:


> Os maiores poluidores do mundo continuam a não assinar o protocolo de Quioto(Estados Unidos)



MSantos, essa afirmação tem muito que se lhe diga... 

É muitas vezes usada na tal parte política do debate do aquecimento global, e muitas vezes tem pouco de ambiental e muito de combate político. Explicando melhor, é uma frase muitas vezes ouvida em certas pessoas que na verdade se estão nas tintas para o clima mas que usam esse tema e os EUA mais para combate de esquerda/direita e de anti-americanismo.

A afirmação é verdadeira, não há duvida, embora o vá ser ser por muito pouco tempo. Provavelmente nesta altura até já nem o será, estimava-se que as emissões da China ultrapassassariam as dos EUA este ano.

Mas falando dos EUA, há alguns pormenores que as pessoas se esquecem ou omitem intencionalmente com muita frequência. Os EUA são um país muito grande, com 300 milhões de habitantes. É um pouco injusto estar a comparar o total de emissões entre países sem ter em conta os habitantes, penso que concordas.

Se analisarmos por exemplo as emissões per capita, os EUA já não são o maior poluidor, caem para o 10º lugar, e nos lugares a seguir estão muitos outros países como o Canadá, Australia, Noruega, etc,etc, com emissões per capita não muito inferiores aos EUA. 

Dados de 2004
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_carbon_dioxide_emissions_per_capita

Para além disso tudo, há muitas outras questões importantes. Os EUA por exemplo decidiram não apostar na energia nuclear, após o incidente que tiveram na central de Three Mile Island em 1979. A França que fala sempre muito de Quioto tem espectaculares indices de emissões por PIB, mas tem dezenas de centrais nucleares no país. Também é um dado a ter em conta. Estão todos dispostos a trocar as emissões pela energia nuclear por exemplo? É que por vezes fico na dúvida, que os ambientalistas sempre tão preocupados com as emissões são também ferozes opositores do nuclear... Aliás, são opositores de tudo, até de barragens. Não se compreende muito bem o que vai na cabeça deles, de como querem afinal resolver as coisas.

Para finalizar, a questão de Quioto não é tão simples como por vezes algumas pessoas querem fazer crer. Quioto vai ter custos, vamos pagar mais pelo que produzimos. Ok, é justo, pagarmos mais para termos um mundo menos poluido. Mas é preciso que ninguém se esqueça que por exemplo nós portugueses, com uma economia de rastos, ainda vamos ficar menos competitivos, e que isso terá consequências, no emprego por exemplo. 

E na prática Quioto se calhar não vai mudar grande coisa, as emissões a nivel global vão continuar a aumentar, pois os países em desenvolvimento como a China, India, Brasil, etc, etc, tem que ficar obviamente de fora do Protocolo. 
O aumento das emissões destes países vai ser sempre muito superior às que nós conseguirmos poupar, e os nossos produtos vão ficar ainda mais caros do que os que eles fabricam. Quando os politicos falam tanto de Quioto seria também importante explicarem toda esta realidade. Os politicos americanos podem ter muitos defeitos, mas explicam isto tudo às pessoas, explicam o custo que teremos que suportar, e explicam as dúvidas da verdadeira eficácia de tudo isto. Os europeus tem a tendência de tomarem grandes decisões sem informarem muito bem os cidadãos e muito menos de terem em conta a opinião deles, como se vê por exemplo na questão do referendo constitucional europeu, entre muitas outras coisas.

O protocolo e o mercado de emissões é uma boa ideia, é um bom esquema que permite implementar o princípio do poluidor/pagador. Resta saber se tem algum resultado prático nas emissões a nivel global. A resposta não é assim tão obvia como por vezes pode parecer.


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2007 às 12:38)

*Re: Australia ratifica Protocolo de Quioto*

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento Vince, fizeste-me ver os factos de forma mais clara. Defacto as emissões da China, Brasil, e India, entre outras economias emergentes, vão brevemente ultrapassar os EUA, mas como pais mais industializado e com o maior PIB, os EUA deviam digamos que "dar o exemplo" assinando Quioto, coisa que ainda não fizeram.
Confesso que não conheço bem a situação politica a nivel internacional no que refere no que refere às emissões poluentes. Mas A Humanidade tem que trabalhar em conjunto para  as reduzir, e pensar mais no ambiente do que na politica, não é alguns paises assinarem o protocolo de Quioto, e comprometerem-se a controlar as emissões e outros fingirem que não é nada com eles.
Vince, na  tua opinião achas o protocolo de Quioto não vai levar a lado nenhum, isto é não se vai conseguir diminuir a poluição? Então achas que deveria ser assinado um novo tratado mais rigoroso incuindo os novos grandes poluidores ?


----------



## Vince (4 Dez 2007 às 12:52)

*Re: Australia ratifica Protocolo de Quioto*



MSantos disse:


> Vince, na  tua opinião achas o protocolo de Quioto não vai levar a lado nenhum, isto é não se vai conseguir diminuir a poluição? Então achas que deveria ser assinado um novo tratado mais rigoroso incuindo os novos grandes poluidores ?



Acho que é uma boa ideia, foi um primeiro passo,mas que na prática não resolve quase nada. Terá que ser muito melhorado. Acho até, como uma vez já tinha dito, que o protocolo deveria ser indiferente às alterações climáticas. Se poluimos devemos pagar o custo dessa poluição. Quer esta cause ou não alterações climáticas, o impacto da poluição é real, no ecosistema, na saúde, etc,etc. E isso terá que ser pago, quer sejam emissões,quer todas as outras formas de poluição. O mercado de carbono é uma boa ideia, mas deveria haver um mercado geral de  poluentes, não só de carbono. De uma simples pilha a uma industria que faz descargas para os rios ou mares.

Mas isto tudo não é nada simples. E é imoral exigir aos novos poluidores aquilo que nós nunca pagámos para nos desenvolvermos. Eles na China que andam maioritariamente de bicicleta não podem pagar agora o que nós nunca pagámos com os nossos milhões de automóveis, sistemas de ar condicionado e aquecimentos centrais, aviões e séculos de actividade industrial.

Muitas destas coisas estão agora a ser discutidas na conferência de Bali. Seria importante surgiram respostas e não as habituais politiquices e acusações que pouco resolvem.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2007 às 00:29)

*Re: Australia ratifica Protocolo de Quioto*

*Canadá: Otava recusa sucessor do Protocolo de Quioto sem EUA*

O ministro do Ambiente do Canadá recusou hoje assinar um novo acordo para as redução de gases com efeito de estufa se os Estados Unidos não o integrar.

Numa entrevista à agência noticiosa Canadian Press antes de partir para Bali, Indonésia, para participar na Conferência das Nações Unidas para as Alterações Climáticas, o ministro John Baird, admitiu a possibilidade de se concluir em 2009 um novo acordo internacional com vista a redução dos gases poluentes.

Contudo, advertiu que o novo tratado que suceder ao Protocolo de Quioto deve fixar, pela primeira vez, metas de redução para os países maiores emissores de gases com efeito de estufa.

Baird utilizou uma analogia militar para explicar que o Canadá seria prejudicado se aceitasse limites ambientais se o país vizinho e principal parceiro comercial não seguisse os mesmos passos.

"Pode fazer-se um desarmamento unilateral. Alguns poderão chamar-lhe [um gesto] nobre, mas não é necessariamente esperto", argumentou.

A nível mundial continua a assistir-se a um aumento das emissões de gases prejudiciais ao planeta, com os EUA, Índia e China a serem os principais países que se mantêm à margem do Protocolo de Quioto.

No âmbito no Protocolo de Quioto, subscrito por Otava, o Canadá comprometeu-se a reduzir entre 2008 e 2012 as suas emissões de gases com efeito em seis por cento face aos níveis de 1990.

Porém, segundo a organização Greenpeace, citada pela cadeia CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation), o Canadá aumentou as emissões poluentes em 25 por cento no final de 2005.

Fonte:Lusa

Será que é mesmo pelos EUA não assinarem que eles não assinam :assobio:


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2007 às 11:57)

Texto de Bali pede redução até 40%



> O documento ainda não é oficial e é apenas um esboço do que poderá ser debatido pelos líderes políticos que começam esta semana a chegar à cimeira do clima. Em Bali, a proposta para os países desenvolvidos é de redução em 2020 de 25 % a 40% das emissões de gases com efeito de estufa. E para as economias emergentes a obrigação é, pelo menos, de atenuar o aumento das suas emissões.
> 
> A tónica do documento é posta na acção global. Pois todos os países têm de fazer mais do que estão a fazer, até porque os esforços actuais não estão a ser suficientes para alcançar os objectivos pretendidos. O projecto de quatro páginas elaborado pelos delegados da Indonésia, Austrália e África do Sul aponta metas mínimas de 25%, argumentando que há "provas científicas inequívocas" de que só assim se poderão combater as alterações climáticas. A União Europeia defende reduções de 20% até 2020, admitindo aumentar o seu esforço até 30% se a ela outros se juntarem.
> 
> ...


(c) Diário Notícias




> *Bali: Estados Unidos rejeitam números do Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas *
> Os Estados Unidos rejeitaram, hoje, a inclusão de alguns resultados do último relatório do Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas (IPCC, na sigla em inglês) numa das propostas de acordo que está a ser negociada na conferência mundial de Bali, na Indonésia, sobre o aquecimento global.
> 
> O texto, que começa a ser debatido esta tarde em Bali (manhã em Lisboa), menciona que, para se evitarem as piores consequências do aquecimento global, os países desenvolvidos deveriam reduzir as suas emissões de gases com efeito de estufa em 25 a 40 por cento até 2020, em relação a 1990. E no mundo, como um todo, as emissões têm de começar a cair nos próximos 10 a 15 anos.
> ...


(c) Público




> *Bali: Brasil e EUA em desacordo sobre taxas alfandegárias para "produtos verdes" *
> 09.12.2007 - 12h31 Lusa
> Responsáveis norte-americanos e brasileiros continuavam hoje em desacordo em Bali sobre uma proposta europeia/norte-americana para eliminação de direitos aduaneiros sobre produtos ecológicos com vista a promover a luta contra as alterações climáticas.
> 
> ...


(c) Público



> *Bali: diminui possibilidade de países em desenvolvimento aceitarem redução obrigatória de emissões *
> 07.12.2007 - 18h39 AFP, Reuters
> A possibilidade dos países em desenvolvimento virem a aceitar reduções obrigatórias de emissões de gases com efeito de estufa (GEE) diminuiu hoje em Bali, na conferência da ONU que discute as formas de combate às alterações climáticas depois de 2012.
> 
> ...


(c) Público



> *ONU preocupada com falta de avanços na cimeira de Bali *
> 08.12.2007 - 15h16 AFP, Reuters
> Ainda existem demasias questões cruciais por resolver, passada que está uma semana da conferência de Bali, Indonésia, alertou hoje Yvo de Boer, secretário-executivo da Convenção Quadro da ONU para as alterações climáticas, em conferência de imprensa.
> 
> ...


(c) Público


----------



## Ledo (10 Dez 2007 às 17:55)

Não me preocupa não se chegar acordo em relação à diminuição da emissão da produção de gases de efeito de estufa. Como o Vince bem demonstrou, não passa mais de interesses políticos do que verdadeiramente ambientais. Ficava mais satisfeito se estivessem a discutir o desenvolvimento e a implementação de formas mais limpas de energia e a sua integração nos países em desenvolvimento. Como não acredito que somos os principais responsáveis pelas alterações climáticas e que isto não passa de variabilidade do clima, acho que não se deveria restringir o uso de combustíveis fósseis para a produção de energia. Quanto mais se gasta, mais depressa eles se esgotam e até chegar a esse ponto o preço a que iriam chegar servia como factor limitante da sua utilização. Quando se criaram cotas de emissão e se pode ganhar dinheiro com as ditas, está tudo dito em relação às verdadeiras intenções.

Por acaso eu não sou muito a favor da construção de barragens, para além do impacto paisagistico, poucos se lembram que a estrutura tem um tempo de vida, ao fim do qual tem de ser desmantelada e os encargos e os prejuízos para o ambiente que daí decorrem não a torna numa solução assim tão amiga do ambiente e económica como seria de esperar. Mas como essas situações só acontecem para gerações futuras de governantes, quem estiver na altura que se amanhe e entretanto toda a gente acha muito bem a enorme proliferação destas estruturas.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2007 às 19:17)

Iludem o pagode e não fazem nada é o costume  se ainda implantassem medidas para reduzir a poluição já que prejudica a qualidade do pessoal nas cidades ainda era alguma coisa.

Resultado só conversa águas de bacalhau e está a andar...CO2 qual CO2


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2007 às 21:24)

A Bali chegaram esta semana alguns conhecidos cépticos que acusaram a conferência de ser um circo mediático sem qualquer utilidade para além de se gastarem fortunas em caros resorts turísticos.



> *Skeptical Scientists Urge World To ‘Have the Courage to Do Nothing’ At UN Conference
> * By EPW Blog  Tuesday, December 11, 2007
> 
> BALI, Indonesia - An international team of scientists skeptical of man-made climate fears promoted by the UN and former Vice President Al Gore, descended on Bali this week to urge the world to “have the courage to do nothing” in response to UN demands.
> ...


(c) Canada Free Press


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2007 às 21:39)

Esses tipos que afirmaram tais "barbaridades" devem ter sido corridos ao chuto da conferência.... ao que a climatologia chegou.

Ao menos tem coragem para afirmar tais coisas não vão nada onda do CO2.


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2007 às 08:08)

> Ambiente
> *Bali aprova roteiro para o clima em sessão dramática *
> 15.12.2007 - 07h49 Ricardo Garcia, Bali
> Numa sessão dramática, encerrando uma maratona negocial mais longa do que a do Protocolo de Quioto, ministros de 190 países aprovaram hoje, em Bali, um roteiro para as negociações de um novo acordo para o combate ao aquecimento global.
> ...


(c) Público





> *EUA voltam atrás e aceitam compromisso maior em Bali*
> 
> Plantão | Publicada em 15/12/2007 às 05h12m
> BBC
> ...


(c) Fonte: O Globo




> Ambiente
> *Na reta final, Bali costura um inesperado acordo*
> Depois de uma maratona de debates e negociações, a Conferência sobre Mudança Climática da ONU, em Bali, na Indonésia, está finalmente perto de um pacto histórico para reduzir a emissão de gases poluentes no planeta. Na reta final do encontro, o chefe da ONU para o assunto, Yvo de Boer, garantia que os países estavam "à beira de um acordo", desmentindo as informações de que a reunião acabaria sem qualquer resultado prático. Por conta disso, a conferência, que se encerraria nesta sexta, foi estendida até este sábado.
> 
> ...


----------

